# Headphones below 1k



## funkysourav (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi guys,
as the title suggests i am looking for a pair of headphones below 1k
i have shortlisted
Sennheiser HD180@0.95k
Philips SHP2500@0.85k

i will be using the headphones for multiple hours of gaming at stretch
and some occasional rock music  

 my priorities are as ranked:
1)Comfort
2)Sound Quality
3)Durability

p.s.
any other good headphones below 1k?
had seen HD201 specs,
but they are the same as HD180


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> Hi guys,
> as the title suggests i am looking for a pair of headphones below 1k
> i have shortlisted
> Sennheiser HD180@0.95k
> ...




why spending so much on headphones
u know what i have tried each and every brand that i know(i havent purchase them , i have just took the demos)

believe me u wont find any major difference between Rs250 sony and Rs850 philips
if u really wanna get some good headphones get BOSE/Kilpsch
but both of them are fking expensive

so i suggest u to go for sony and u'll be fine


----------



## toad_frog09 (Aug 16, 2010)

^^^^ agree..
All Cheap headgears almost sound the same..
If you really are into fps'. Then invest in razer or steelseries.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 16, 2010)

Would you people say the same about in-ears? coz I am thinking of buying one and I have shortlisted Creative ep630 and Sony ex35pl after some online research. Please help me too.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2010)

My experience says that in-ear r not at all good for woofer effects and surround sound...tried ep630 of my friends...felt like just a overhyped earphone

very sharp pinching sound and no thump at all

My 4years iball headset provide much better sound and bass

@funkysourav just go and try headsets...select according to ur comfort and sound likeness...


----------



## thomas_1710 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have Q. for you. I want to buy a new headphones for my mobile phone tell me how i i suggest a good quality headphones?


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 16, 2010)

@coolbuddy
get soundmagic pl11 available for 500
heard it has richer and clearer bass than ep630
@sujoyp


			
				Sujoyp said:
			
		

> @funkysourav just go and try headsets...select according to ur comfort and sound likeness...


my elder brother is working in chennai
he tried out shp2000(2500 wasn't available)
and sennheiser hd 180

he as mighty impressed with senny hd180
it's very comfortable and delightfully bassy
according to him of course,i will believe it when i hear it!
and he's called 5 minutes ago that he got the hd180 @950 bucks

sadly hd201 wasn't available
but the specs of both hd 180 and 201 are same, 
so i dont think the performance of both 180 or 201 has much difference!!

@all
the sennys are reaching me by wednesday
will keep you all posted about the quality and my experience!!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 16, 2010)

anyone know a place in Kolkata where we can try headphones before buying them.

I have my brother's sennheiser headset which he got free with Nokia 5800. The sound quality is good, but I want in-ear ones for portability (can be stuffed in the pocket type). I don't want to be disappointed by the quality after spending around 1k on the ex35pl. Can someone compare the ep630 and the sennheiser px60 which was offered with Nokia 5800 (as both 630 and 5800 are common). Just the sound quality, I know they are different type of headsets and can't be compared head-to-head

From what I read above, I think px60 can be considered as a pretty good pair


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 16, 2010)

Sujoyp said:
			
		

> @funkysourav just go and try headsets...select according to ur comfort and sound likeness...





			
				Coolbuddy said:
			
		

> anyone know a place in Kolkata where we can try headphones before buying them.


unfortunately , no shop in Kolkata or Chennai allow their customers to try before buying!!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> unfortunately , no shop in Kolkata or Chennai allow their customers to try before buying!!



Hmm thats bad actually...music is personal choice ...Even I went to market today for headphone shopping with friend under 1k...

Still not decided which to buy...he is not happy with ep630 as there is no surround sound in it...

I saw philips 2500, Iball rocky, an artris model and one logitech model...would look for more tomorrow


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 16, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Hmm thats bad actually...music is personal choice ...Even I went to market today for headphone shopping with friend under 1k...
> 
> Still not decided which to buy...he is not happy with ep630 as there is no surround sound in it...
> 
> I saw philips 2500, Iball rocky, an artris model and one logitech model...would look for more tomorrow



Have a look at Sennheiser CX 680 Sport, I am using it and they are probably the best headphones though little over budget.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I know that shops in Kolkata do not allow us to try anything before buying. Not even cellphones. Internet reviews are our sole decision makers


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2010)

> Have a look at Sennheiser CX 680 Sport, I am using it and they are probably the best headphones though little over budget.



I havent seen a single Sennheiser model in 4-5 shops i visited today...will see if i can check any


----------



## shivam007 (Oct 10, 2010)

juts curious..is their any review of headphones by team digit in the budget category?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2010)

^^ eh!! y do u want that when we people have actual hands-on experience on different headphones


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 10, 2010)

Has anyone tried steelseries siberia v2.
Look if you are into hardcore fps gaming, cs/cz/css compitions, lan gaming etcetc, then theres nothing better than this piece of foam.
Yours only @ ~7500


----------

